# Hi there, actual female soon to be smoker here..



## delsiree (Jan 31, 2008)

Just wanted to say hi.. and introduce myself.
I'm Desiree, I live in Mexico... NY that is!
Today on the Rival KC Smoker( and roaster but we all know which is the important part 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ) I got for my birthday I'm going to attempt my first ever smoke. I'm making pulled pork.. which I live for...
If Anyone has any advice I'll probably be lurking between this and leveling up my Night Elf Druid on W.O.W ( other present) game all day (between droolin', inhaling, and pulling out my hair hoping this turns out well). Ok talk to you soon..

PS. Do you all actually like it when people post pics? Or is it like when a great aunt comes over with 87,000,000,000 pics of her and her cat at the world biggest cat nip exhibit?


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi!!! Welcome to the forum!!
Vlap  and a few others have KC smokers...bet they could help you out.
We do like to see the pictures.


----------



## wahouse8 (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...

Can you smoke a night Elf Druid... I bet you can!


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to SMF,you'll like it here,everyone is very helpful.
I bought a Rival KC Smoker a couple of months ago and I like it and I think you will to.
We love for everyone to post pictures.


----------



## majorlee69 (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to SMF, there is a great post on basic pulled pork which I followed for the first time last week on a picnic. It turned out wonderfully. We love pics (q-view). Look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## k5yac (Jan 31, 2008)

Night Elf Druid! You Horde scum bag!  LOL  I'm running a 60 warrior, 50 priest and 28 hunter on Bronzebeard.  Which realm are you on?  

Watch out, both of those Christmas presents are equally addicting.  Actually, WOW may be worse.  I've been playing for a little over three years now (mostly just casual when I have time), but the first 5 or 6 weeks I had the game, I did nothing else... and I mean, n o t h i n g ... in from work, fire up team speak, log on, eat dinner at my desk, and hit the sack around 2 in the am.  I would sit down on Friday evening, look up and it would be Monday morning, again at 2 am.  Had to get a life... so I throttled waaaay back, and mostly just play in the winter now.


----------



## kratzx4 (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. Loots of great folks here with loads of information. Yes pic's pic's pic's and More pic's


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jan 31, 2008)

Do a search for Meowey's Basic Pulled Pork.  Follow that thread step by step and then whip up a batch of SoFlaQuers Finishing Sauce.  The combination can't be beat!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to SMF Delsiree, in answer to your question-Yes we love pics-show us your smoker and the goods that it produces, shoot you can even do "before" and "after" pics.  Show us of pitcure of you. Just don't posts a lot of pics of your great aunt and her cat.


----------



## richtee (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  And as we don't have any un-actual females here <that I KNOW of 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 > the distinction isn't important  ;{)
Pulled pork is AWESOME... one of my faves too.

Welcome to the best smokin' site there is.


----------



## bassman (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!  Some of us are way too old to know about WOW but we do like to smoke and eat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Please post the pics.             Keith


----------



## vlap (Jan 31, 2008)

Glad to have you here... One of these days I need to check out WOW... That rival is a nice lil smoker and once you get used to it it can put out very good food.


----------



## ron50 (Jan 31, 2008)

Smoking and WOW are both serious addictions but smoking is the only one that produces great stuff to eat. I use to play EQ,EQII,DAOC etc etc and you'd be better off using that time to hone your skills on that new smoker you have.

We love looking at the photos of your smoking adventures, just no screen shots of night elves :)


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello Delserre, and welcome to the SMF. When you have the time, read around the forums, plenty of great advise. I'm looking forward to your smokin' stories, and the Q View too!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 31, 2008)

Desiree welcome to smf. Be sure to take the free 5-day e-course its well worth it. We love pictures of q-view also. Look forward to yours and best of luck with all your smokin adventures!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crockadale (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello Delserre, welcome aboard and yes we looooove Q-VIEW.


----------



## duffygould (Jan 31, 2008)

welcome! I had to quit cold turkey on that game. Wife wasn't too happy with the time i spent on the game vs. time with her. Oh well it was for the better. Now I just play Oblivion when shes not home (not hiding it from her just spending time with her when shes home). Any ways welcome to the tastiest addiction there is, Smokin meats! I just started up a little before christmas in my little grill, throwing in some woods, but then for christmas I got an ECB, modded it and now I can't stop thinking about it. 

Welcome and hope the Q-view starts up with this pulled pork! good luck


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!!  AJ the pool guy gave the best advice for your pulled pork.... and as you can see from the response, we love qview!!


----------



## fred420 (Jan 31, 2008)

welcome to the site...pulled pork rules...good luck on the smoke and keep us posted...


----------



## bb53chevpro (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome to the site. There is lots of info here.


----------



## charles1056 (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF Desiree


----------



## gramason (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## smokeinpa (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF. Alot of good people here full of good advice and knowledge.


----------



## brianj517 (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Desiree! Dig right in and enjoy your time here.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## polecat (Feb 1, 2008)

hi newbie here done some gas cooking making pulled pork. hoping to learn more from you guys. n.c. area here


----------



## kookie (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to the site. Glad to have you here.

Kookie


----------



## mossymo (Feb 3, 2008)

Delsiree
Welcome to SMF !!!
Is that pulled pork done yet?


----------

